# Beinharte Frühjahrstour im Binger Wald am 07.04.2013



## Fubbes (24. März 2013)

Zum Saisonstart am Ende eines wahrhaft langen Winter, findet am Sonntag, den 7.4., die beinharte Frühjahrstour im Binger Wald statt. Ich habe dafür bereits sommerliches Wetter bestellt.

Die Tour führt dieses Mal nicht zum Flowtrail, den haben wir in den letzten Jahren zur Genüge abgearbeitet, sondern traditionell in den Binger Wald, wo der Mountainbike-Club Beinhart auch seine Geburtsstunde hat.
Am Ende folgt wie üblich eine Einkehr im Cafe-Köppel.

Teilnehmen kann jeder, der keine Berührungsangst zu den Beinharten hat. Club-Mitglieder haben aber Vorrang. Gäste fahren auf eigene Gefahr. Voraussetzung: MTB und Helm.

Los geht es um 11 Uhr auf dem Naheparkplatz in Bingen.
Die Streckendaten (geschätzt): 35 km, 950 hm, Beinhart-Level 2 (S2, K2, T2).

Bei unbrauchbarem Wetter kommt eine Absage bis 9:30 Uhr. Die Tour wird dann verschoben, wenn ich einen Ausweichtermin finde.

Die Anzahl der Teilnehmer begrenze ich zunächst mal auf 12. 

Also bis denne und viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Luzie (24. März 2013)

Erste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (24. März 2013)

Zweite..


----------



## Fubbes (24. März 2013)

Ach ja, Posting auf der HP folgt. Teilnehmer sammeln will ich aber gerne hier, dass ist einfacher.

Meine heutige Tour hat keine Vorfreude gemacht. Am Salzkopf hatte es 20 cm Harschschnee und gefühlt -30 Grad kalten Wind. Hatte diesen Winter höchstens ein oder zwei vergleichbar unangenehme Sonntagsrunden.
Zur Not machen wir eine Weihnachtsausfahrt daraus 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## bernie013 (25. März 2013)

Hallo Daniel , 
bin dabei !!! 
Gruß Bernie


----------



## Sparcy (25. März 2013)

Nummer 4


----------



## Mr Cannondale (25. März 2013)

ich bin dabei, 
Nummer 5


----------



## Rockside (26. März 2013)

Bin auch dabei, Nummer 6.


----------



## uwe50 (27. März 2013)

7 urs


----------



## prodigy (27. März 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin dabei.

Nr. 8

Uli


----------



## Cynthia (27. März 2013)

Ganz schön viele hm für eine Saisonstart-Tour nach dem langen Winter ... 
Ich trau mich trotzdem. 

9te


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volker65 (27. März 2013)

Nummer 10 melde mich mal an muß aber warten das ich den urlaub bekomme.


----------



## april_su (28. März 2013)

Bin auch dabei. Folglich als Nr. 11

Gruß
Suzah


----------



## freekojak (28. März 2013)

Bin dabei : 12


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (28. März 2013)

Da wäre ich doch mal Nr. 1 auf der Warteliste


----------



## Caprifischer (29. März 2013)

Zweiter auf der Warteliste, und Ralf ist Dritter.


----------



## Fubbes (30. März 2013)

Wenn sich jemand bereit erklärt, als zweiter Guide den Besenwegen ... ich meine die Nachhut zu übernehmen, können wir um 50% aufstocken auf 18 Leute. 
Nicolas, wäre das was für dich?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (30. März 2013)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand bereit erklärt, als zweiter Guide den Besenwegen ... ich meine die Nachhut zu übernehmen, können wir um 50% aufstocken auf 18 Leute.
> Nicolas, wäre das was für dich?
> 
> Grüße,
> Daniel



Kann ich machen.


----------



## Fubbes (30. März 2013)

Oh, super 
Dann können die Anmeldungen weiter gehen!


----------



## [email protected] (30. März 2013)

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe bin ich dann Nummer 16.


----------



## grosser (31. März 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe bin ich dann Nummer 16.



Dann reserviere ich mir mal Platz 17!


----------



## Markus B. (1. April 2013)

Hi dann bin ich auch dabei, ich bringe noch einen Freund mit !
18+19
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Fubbes (1. April 2013)

@markus
Leider ist 18 das gesetzte Limit. Wenn ich Sparcy als Guide zähle, würde es gerade so passen.

Dennoch erneut der Hinweis, dass Beinharte Club-Mitglieder Vorrang haben.
Es wäre hilfreich für mich, wenn Gäste sich auch hier schon als solche zu erkennen geben, falls es welche gibt (ich kenne nicht alle IBC-Namen).

Danke und Grüße,
   Daniel

PS: Ich habe die Tourdaten etwas korrigiert: 35 km ist jetzt das Ziel. Dafür kommen vermutlich ein paar wenige HM dazu. Da mein Tacho sich bei der Herbsttour auf dem Flowtrail selbstständig gemacht hat, habe ich derzeit keinen Höhenmesser


----------



## Rockside (1. April 2013)

Sauber Daniel, jetzt muss bloß noch das Wetter wenigstens einigermaßen passen.

Gruß, Rolf


----------



## Fubbes (1. April 2013)

Da sagst du was. Aber ich fürchte, dass du dich am Salzkopf auf einige Schiebemeter im Schnee einstellen musst.
Da die Herbsttour schon so ungewöhnlich kalt war, fänd' ich ein paar Grad Plus nur fair. Leider ist davon nix in Sicht.  

Am besten nehmt ihr euch was zum Umziehen für die Abfahrt mit.


----------



## Rockside (1. April 2013)

Das wär' ja noch mal schöner, wenn das Zähnegeklapper meine laute HR-Nabe übertönen würde. Sowas geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## abhouser (2. April 2013)

Nummer 20 (kein Gast)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freekojak (3. April 2013)

Hallo,

gibt es eine genau Anschrift für den Treffpunkt fürs Navi?

Der Link Naheparkplatz zeigt bei mir nicht konkretes an.

Danke

Salut


----------



## Fubbes (3. April 2013)

Wie, der Link zeigt nüchts an? Ich sehe da dutzend Autos in der Satellitenansicht ...

Versuch mal Gerbhausstraße, Hausnummer gibt es da aber keine.


----------



## uwe50 (3. April 2013)

Und so wird ein Treffpunkt eindeutig:


In Google Maps, rechte Maustaste: "Was ist hier" anklicken
die Sicht Karte oder Satelit wählen.
Das Ketten/Link-Symbol wählen
Den Link kopieren (hier als kurze URL)

und z.B. hier im Forum einfügen: http://goo.gl/maps/sivxY


----------



## freekojak (4. April 2013)

Ein Platz wird frei - sage hiermit ab aber wünsche viel Spass!


----------



## abhouser (5. April 2013)

abhouser schrieb:


> Nummer 20 (kein Gast)


 
Muss leider ebenfalls absagen...:-(
Hoffe es klappt beim nächsten Mal!

GREETZ

Raphael


----------



## Volker65 (5. April 2013)

Fährt jemand am Sonntag mit dem Zug nach Bingen.


----------



## Cynthia (5. April 2013)

Zwei sind bis jetzt abgesprungen. Dann ist für Andrea, die sich über die HP erkundigt hat, Platz zum Mitfahren.


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (5. April 2013)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand bereit erklärt, als zweiter Guide den Besenwegen ... ich meine die Nachhut zu übernehmen, können wir um 50% aufstocken auf 18 Leute.
> Nicolas, wäre das was für dich?
> 
> Grüße,
> Daniel



Bin gerade aus dem Osterurlaub wiedergekommen. Natürlich hätte ich auch den"Besenwagen" übernommen. 
Wir sehen uns am Sonntag. Fährt noch jemand ab Ingelheim per Bike?


----------



## a.nienie (6. April 2013)

Sind rennradschwucken teilnahmeberechtigt? Ich schalte auch nicht - versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (6. April 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Sind rennradschwucken teilnahmeberechtigt? Ich schalte auch nicht - versprochen.



Kannst schalten.
ich bin leider raus!


----------



## Luzie (7. April 2013)

Danke Daniel, 

für die schöne Tour, mit tollen Trails, netten Bikern, bei Sonnenschein  und leider noch immer so einem weißen rutschigen Zeugs - welches ich hoffentlich zum letzten Mal für dieses Jahr gesehen habe 

Danke auch an Frank, für die Bewirtung und den leckeren Kuchen


----------



## Caprifischer (7. April 2013)

Lieber Daniel,
auch von mir herzlichen Dank fürs guiden und die schöne Tour.
Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich in meine Heimat neue Trails zu entdecken...
Vielen Dank:-*


----------



## Mr Cannondale (8. April 2013)

erste tour, super wetter mit netten bikern, das letzte mal im schnee super
danke daniel


----------



## a.nienie (8. April 2013)

das nächste mal fahre ich die ganze runde mit.
30km gegenwind zurück nach mz waren bah.


----------



## Fubbes (8. April 2013)

@a.nienie Kauf dir halt mal ein Rennrad, das ist windschnittiger 

SCNR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (8. April 2013)

Das war ne prima ausfahrt Daniel.  Könnten wir gerne bald mal wiederholen.


----------



## Markus B. (9. April 2013)

Danke Daniel, SUPER erste Tour! Gerne wieder!


----------

